# my kayak cart



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is what you will need materials wise...
1. 10' piece of 1" PVC
2. 1" pvc "T" connector (Quantity 4)
3. 1/4" cotter pins (quantity 2)
4. lawn mower wheels 
5. 4.5" x .5" bolts and .5" nylon locking nuts (quantity 2)
rivits or screws, drill, something to cut straight lines, file

First cut the pieces of PVC you will need...
five 8" sections
two 6" sections
two 3" sections

The first thing i did was take the 3" pieces and stick them into one of the ends of the T" (the direction that you can look through) this is reinforcement for the wheels. then I drilled a .5" hole through the "T" and the 3" piece. This is where the wheel will attach. repeat on other side.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4418763930/" title="IMG_2967 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4418763930_cd98e994c2.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="IMG_2967" /></a>

Next take one of the 6" sectons and place it on the other side of the "T" to create the upright. repeat on the other side. I rivited this piece in.

Take one of the 8" sections and file down both ends so that it fits a little less snug in both of the "T" cross bars. this makes it easier to take it apart and put it together. Drill a .25" hole through both the "T" and the 8" piece on both sides. then drill a small hole into on of the sides so that you always put it together the same way. Remove the crossbar (8") and make the hole 5/16" so that the cotter pin will find its way easier. 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4417996937/" title="IMG_2969 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4417996937_f51d3402fd.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_2969" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4418763606/" title="IMG_2965 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2694/4418763606_35cd36e8c0.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_2965" /></a>

now its time to create the cross bars. i hammered an 8" piece into each end of the remaining two "T" pieces and rivited them in. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4418763414/" title="IMG_2964 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2799/4418763414_3d28384441.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_2964" /></a>

I filed down the tops where the "T" for the cross bars join so that its easier to pull apart.

Put the wheels on:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4418763930/" title="IMG_2967 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4418763930_cd98e994c2.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="IMG_2967" /></a>

put it all together and this is what you get:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4417995975/" title="IMG_2963 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4417995975_4baf79c84a.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_2963" /></a>

notice where the cotterpins are on the cross beam...

it folds down pretty small... here are all of the pieces i felt like separating:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4418763814/" title="IMG_2966 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/4418763814_50a495edc7.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_2966" /></a>

i didnt think about making a documentary during the building of this... I am still going to stretch old bike tubes over the cross bars for traction on the yak. pulled my boat through mud in my back yard and it worked well. probably will suck in the sand but i'll drag it through the sand. any questions just ask. need more pics? just ask...


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

if anyone wants one... $50 shipped and ill build one for you


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

JZ,
When I add up the materials I only get 58" of PVC. Is the 10' just for messing up? LOL

MYT

NM...I see that 10' is the length it comes in! LOL


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Cart!


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

*oops!*

I miscounted... you need seven 8" pieces


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

great for a hard surface. If you need a little more grass and gravel play to the wheels, Northern has some pnumatic 9 inch jobs for a few bucks. I tried them on the beach, not so hot.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree wilber, i plan on dragging in the sand. it does fine in the grass and I have yet to try it on gravel and may never need to. I'm mostly using it to get the boat from the back of my townhome to the front where my car is parked. I have enough youth strumph to carry the boat for a ways if I really need to...


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey JZ,
I'm working on mine now to , might I suggest if you had used on the up rights a 4 way instead of tee's you could have added a short piece's for the scupper holes , then I'm putting a strap w/ clips too hold. JMO


jerry


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Hey JZ,
> I'm working on mine now to , might I suggest if you had used on the up rights a 4 way instead of tee's you could have added a short piece's for the scupper holes , then I'm putting a strap w/ clips too hold. JMO
> 
> 
> jerry


I thought about it... I dont want anything in the scuppers. afraid of a crack. I use a strap tie down to hold it to the boat which works well


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

JapaneseZero said:


> I thought about it... I dont want anything in the scuppers. *afraid of a crack*. I use a strap tie down to hold it to the boat which works well



True True, but I do like your set up, I salvaged a pair of wheels from work that came off a handy-vac and I have a lawnmower that I need to retire  has those big back wheels 
Will post up soon.


jerry


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I just finished mine last week. Very similar in design.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be working on mine tomorrow. Anyone know where I can get some padding that will grip the boat a little when transporting?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Look over where you get your PVC piping for the close cell pipe insulation , comes in 3 or 4 pieces a bag in diff sizes , thats what I'm useing , had some left over.


jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

If I may suggest, 

Look for a discontinued cart or a used cart first. I bought two new discontinued carts $40 each. I added additional padding (thick) on the sides (not in the middle) so that it can be used for 3 different kayaks (hull shapes).

Wheels: pneumatic wheels are not as good as balloon wheels. But they can still be used on dry sand and gravel road, but not the narrow wheels.

On any cart you buy or make, adding additional padding is very important. Additional padding on the right parts (that contact the side of hull not the center/keel) of the cart makes it very secure. Additional padding prevents the kayak from sliding off the carts or tilting.
If you can not find a good proper size padding, try a piece of exercise mat (some are stickier than others $5-10 at Walmart). Wrap the pipe or frame few times with the piece of mat then secure the padding (piece of mat) with nylon zip ties. Always make padding thick. If it is too thick you can always make it thin.

Joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Wll I finished mine yesterday after work. Here are the results:





























I still have to drill holes for my cotter pins and find some nice straps so I can strap my yak to it. And also put screw on my tee fittings. But I like the results!!  I used all 8" pieces though. It took me all of 30 minutes and around $25! I am a happy man!

I did want to get some better wheels for the sand, but like you said, I think that I will just be dragging them through for now...

MYT


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Look at them 22s w/spinners 
WTG, can we fish now????


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*One more Part*

Nice Cart!:beer:

I know you held the cart with one hand and lifted the cart with the other hand. If you try to place the cart toward the center of the kayak, it will be more difficult. If you have a left over elbow and two pieces of pipes, you may make a removable stand like the drawing on the picture. No screw is needed. The stand is helpful when the kayak is loaded and heavy, especially (again) if you want the cart placed toward the center of the cart, not the end of the cart.

The cart will be placed toward the center of the kayak to reduce the weight you carry. Also the strap needs to be in placed indented area or where the deck loops are in order to prevent the straps from sliding off. 

With the removable stand you can use two hands to lift the kayak. Remove the stand when you roll the kayak. 

Just a tip


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Lookin good! I recommend using Nylon locking nuts though... the wheels will eventually spin those non locking nuts off. If you went to home depot they are in the bagged hardware... i think in an orange bag and cost $1 each.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys!

JZ, I didn't see any locking nuts @ home depot. But I put the hole so close to the Bolt I can't even get them off, its like their stuck!. I will take another look @ home depot tomorrow. 

ComeON, 
I will take a look into the stand. I dunno how far in the middle I will go with the cart. Its not that high and I am pretty tall so I don't wanna have to hunch to putt my yak. With it at the back, yes I have to pick it up, but I'm not bending. I will test it out to see which way I like it. I will look into the stand too. 

Oh and GB...I'm almost ready!!! I am gonna spray paint my rims just for you!!! LOL

MYT


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Oh and GB...I'm almost ready!!! I am gonna spray paint my rims just for you!!! LOL
> 
> MYT


take a silver sharpie and make them 100 spoke


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

how 'bout combine the cart and crate :beer: gotta find a power wheelz though  very effective in the sand


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> JZ, I didn't see any locking nuts @ home depot. But I put the hole so close to the Bolt I can't even get them off, its like their stuck!. I will take another look @ home depot tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hey nice job MYT :beer::beer:
Do you have an ACE Hardware near you?
They have nylon straping and keepers cheap !
Just cut to leanght and screw in to the PVC might put a small plate or plastic keeper over it then other end put the belt clips .

I've got a ton or maybe 2000 ft of 1 in and 2 in nylon straping same stuff they use in the tie downs.


jerry


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Jerry! I got one not too far from me! I wanted to do the belt clip setup, but couldn't find just the straps! I will check them out.

I like the crate/cart idea Bait! I got some crates, but I'm not sure if I am gonna use one yet or not! I figure I better just get my boat on the water first! LOL

MYT


----------

